

Carrot Dating - Date people by 'bribing' them - Kartificial
http://www.carrotdating.com/

======
kfk
My pet theory is that to meet great people (dates or not), you need to apply
an "antifragile" approach. Basically, lower the cost of an interaction (which
is meeting face to face not messaging for days) and meet many.

From this perspective, dating websites (and this one especially) are just
horrendous. They have a very high price for each interaction: women waste time
reading many messages, men waste time sending many messages.

I am betting that a couple of days talking to random strangers on the street
gives you more results than months spent on these sites.

------
micheljansen
And for added sexism, the whole page of course strongly implies ugly rich men
("fat chance") buying hot young girls.

------
onethree
Checking the about page is pretty terrifying... Wade is founder of
SeekingArrangement.com - the leading sugar daddy dating website,
SeekingMillionaire.com - a millionaire matchmaking website, WhatsYourPrice.com
- where singles bid for first dates, and MissTravel.com - the first travel
dating website.

------
waterlion
Is this satire? Looking at the site the message I get is "Here are 12 women
who will be bought, to some degree, for a price. Make a bid and see how much
you get."

~~~
w0utert
Let's not pretend real life is that much different. You can imagine scoring a
date with a very popular girl just by some funny joke at the coffee machine
all you want, but inviting her to a show or taking her out for dinner will be
much more successful.

~~~
spindritf
While impressing women with wealth certainly works, and there are some things
you can straight-up buy[1] that will immediately boost your attractiveness, in
general trying to win women over with favours (dinners, shows, shopping
sprees) works against you. It signals that you're so desperate as to be
willing to buy attention.

I'd say everything on that list except for coffee and maybe drinks is a
sucker's bet.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19302732](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19302732)

~~~
Dylan16807
Aww, that citation is for the much less striking part of your post. Do you
have a citation for the 'works against you' effect being stronger than the
'works for you' effect? It doesn't sound like something you can conclude
without actual study.

------
karma_fountain
Am I the only one that thinks online dating isn't superficial? Yes you have
the pictures but you also have a complete rundown of the persons likes,
dislikes, personality, what they do for a living, as well as how attractive
they are.

Bribing people is a really good way to get bad dates. You have no idea of your
shared interests, personalities, nothing at all to gauge whether you are of
compatible attractiveness.

~~~
mcv
Online dating is certainly a lot less superficial than picking people up in a
bar.

I've read somewhere that a significant fraction of modern relationships (a
third?) start online. And they tend to be relatively stable. There's clearly
something to be said for discussion interests before looking at the picture.

~~~
Xylakant
"Start online" does not mean "on online dating". My current relationship
started "online" \- we met on last.fm and noticed that we went to the same
concerts. From there on it's basically a regular dating story.

------
cleis
'WHAT IF A BRIBEE ACCEPTS THE BRIBE, BUT THE DATE NEVER HAPPENS?

Once a bribe is accepted, it is up to the members to communicate and plan the
details of the date. Even after bribe acceptance, some dates may not happen.'

\- There is something gloriously appropriate about this being in the
FREQUENTLY asked questions.

------
ZirconCode
I wonder what kind of people sign up to this... Then again, maybe they fit
together.

------
mrleinad
This app is a golddigger's wet dream

------
onion2k
And I thought I was cynical. Crumbs.

~~~
Ygg2
Reality is more cynical than the cynics? Ironic, no?

------
broolstoryco
so beta

